# Question: Alamo Quicksilver and Priceline



## Cathyb (Mar 27, 2010)

If you are an Alamo Quicksilver member and book a car with them through Priceline (for Maui) -- are you able to exercise your Quicksilver member rights of bypassing the lines and just pick out a car?

If not, what is the procedure you must take?  Thanks!


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 27, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> If you are an Alamo Quicksilver member and book a car with them through Priceline (for Maui) -- are you able to exercise your Quicksilver member rights of bypassing the lines and just pick out a car?
> 
> If not, what is the procedure you must take?  Thanks!



Just did it in Boston. It worked great.  Got the low price & the member rights with no problem.


----------



## mmthomas (Mar 28, 2010)

Alamo phone agent would not add my quicksilver number to priceline reservation.  How did you get car without QS number on reservation?


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 28, 2010)

*Are you talking to John?*



mmthomas said:


> Alamo phone agent would not add my quicksilver number to priceline reservation.  How did you get car without QS number on reservation?



I didn't use our Quicksilver while making the reservation -- there really was no place to indicate the number -- but I wonder if John found a way to do it?

mm:  Did the Alamo Phone Agent tell you why they wouldn't accept it?


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I had the same thing.  Rented a car in Maui through Priceline a few weeks ago and the phone agent wouldn't add my Quicksilver number.  The rental office was empty, so didn't have to wait anyway. Also I have noticed in Maui the last 2 times I have been there that Alamo only has a couple compact cars on the lot at any given time, so there is  a good chance you will get an upgrade to an intermediate.  At the Maui location you go to the lot in back and pick a car in your category- they don't give you the keys to a specific car in the office.

Also, when you leave the airport check to see which gas stations are open.  Only a shell station was open when we returned which was not one of the closest to the airport.  Wound up dropping my wife off at the check in area then going out of the airport to the gas station then returning the car. I got ot the gate with about 15 minutes to spare.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 28, 2010)

*A little back door*



Cathyb said:


> I didn't use our Quicksilver while making the reservation -- there really was no place to indicate the number -- but I wonder if John found a way to do it?
> 
> mm:  Did the Alamo Phone Agent tell you why they wouldn't accept it?



I had to "uncover" the embedded reservation code in the priceline (Hint: try the numbers prior to any letters as the code) confirmation Once I did that it allowed to add my Quicksilver# but I couldn't (nor did I want to) make any other changes to the reservation that way.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 28, 2010)

*are you saying...*



Carlsbadguy said:


> I had the same thing.  Rented a car in Maui through Priceline a few weeks ago and the phone agent wouldn't add my Quicksilver number.  The rental office was empty, so didn't have to wait anyway. Also I have noticed in Maui the last 2 times I have been there that Alamo only has a couple compact cars on the lot at any given time, so there is  a good chance you will get an upgrade to an intermediate.  At the Maui location you go to the lot in back and pick a car in your category- they don't give you the keys to a specific car in the office.
> 
> Also, when you leave the airport check to see which gas stations are open.  Only a shell station was open when we returned which was not one of the closest to the airport.  Wound up dropping my wife off at the check in area then going out of the airport to the gas station then returning the car. I got ot the gate with about 15 minutes to spare.



Are you saying the gas station on the right side on way to airport is not open?  This is the one that is real close to airport.


----------



## mmthomas (Mar 30, 2010)

I found the alamo number, went to alamo.com reservations, clicked the "modify" tab and got a message that no modifications were allowed to this type of reservation.  Contact the agent making the reservation.

I was able to "check in" and add my driver's license and other data.  No place showed up to add Quicksilver number.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 30, 2010)

mmthomas said:


> I found the alamo number, went to alamo.com reservations, clicked the "modify" tab and got a message that no modifications were allowed to this type of reservation.  Contact the agent making the reservation.
> 
> I was able to "check in" and add my driver's license and other data.  No place showed up to add Quicksilver number.



IF you are able to see your reservation after logging into your Quicksilver number then it is already linked. If not keep looking for a place to assign it to that reservation number.


----------



## PLL (Mar 31, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> IF you are able to see your reservation after logging into your Quicksilver number then it is already linked. If not keep looking for a place to assign it to that reservation number.



I got a special flight and car deal.  I was not given name of airline or car rental agency until I purchased the package.  I would like to use my quicksilver membership because it allows spouses to drive free otherwise, it's almost $10/day.  I was able to see my reservation by keying in my priceline confirmation # on the alamo website,  but like the previous contributor, I was unable find a spot to key in my quicksilver #. 


I could click on  "save time"  to key in the main driver's info, but there is no spot to key in the quicksilver #.  Where exactly were you able to key this in?  Did you get a special deal on the car rental  or did get a regular car rental by doing a priceline search?  Sure would like to know how you could add your quicksilver # when we can't.  Maybe it's something we're missing  or not doing?


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 31, 2010)

One note about spouses driving free, some of the companies on the islands include that regardless of who you are booking the reservation through.

Avis & Budget (same parent) include the spouse automatically when on the islands for no additional fee.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Exactly how I'm not certain*



PLL said:


> I got a special flight and car deal.  I was not given name of airline or car rental agency until I purchased the package.  I would like to use my quicksilver membership because it allows spouses to drive free otherwise, it's almost $10/day.  I was able to see my reservation by keying in my priceline confirmation # on the alamo website,  but like the previous contributor, I was unable find a spot to key in my quicksilver #.
> 
> 
> I could click on  "save time"  to key in the main driver's info, but there is no spot to key in the quicksilver #.  Where exactly were you able to key this in?  Did you get a special deal on the car rental  or did get a regular car rental by doing a priceline search?  Sure would like to know how you could add your quicksilver # when we can't.  Maybe it's something we're missing  or not doing?



It was a "under $11/day last minute" rental car deal through Priceline. Once it was done it showed that Alamo was the vendor. To be honest I'm not sure exactly how I managed to "attach" my Quicksilver number - I just played around with the reservation number, logging in to my account & looking up the reservation and, somehow, they got linked. Then I started getting the regular email updates for the Quicksilver system about that reservation.  I guess the best advice is to just keep trying and hopefully the magic will happen.  Try to view it as many ways as possible & keep trying to input your number even if it acts like it won't take it.  Good luck!


----------



## dive-in (Mar 31, 2010)

Had a wonderful experience at the Maui airport yesterday with Alamo.  I had booked a fullsize for my family.  When I walked out to the fullsize row where you pick one and go, there was a nice Lincoln Towncar parked there. It is huge and definitely not a problem getting all our luggage in.  If I had known we would get that, I could have save money on the condo.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 31, 2010)

*Not sure we would have been 'happy'*



dive-in said:


> Had a wonderful experience at the Maui airport yesterday with Alamo.  I had booked a fullsize for my family.  When I walked out to the fullsize row where you pick one and go, there was a nice Lincoln Towncar parked there. It is huge and definitely not a problem getting all our luggage in.  If I had known we would get that, I could have save money on the condo.



Congrats to you; however my DH is getting to be a terrible driver and if we ordered a compact and got a huge car, it would have made MY vacation scary!


----------



## dive-in (Mar 31, 2010)

There were a few times on the road to Hana today that I was wishing I had something a little smaller.   We did the full clockwise circle around South Maui and there were some spots past Hana that were pretty tight.


----------

